# keyboard no longer works



## timbuk2 (Jan 31, 2008)

Using Windows Xp Media SP3 on a Toshiba Laptop P105 S6024.

All was great until I installed a new Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 3000 with version 6.3 Intellipoint. LOST USE OF KEYBOARD. Now have yellow exclamation marks by Synaptics PS/2 Port Touchpad, which is now called "unknown device". Keyboard is listed correctly, I think, as Standard 101/102 Key or MS Natural, which also has exclamation mark. I've tried every combo I can think of for uninstalling all mice, reinstalling Touchpad Driver first, then mouse. I first noticed that when I tried to open the shortcut to The MS Mouse, I got an error that said "Unable to connect to the Synaptics Device Driver". (Not sure why the MS Mouse Software would be trying to open the TouchPad Driver?)

Tried uninstalling Intellipoint 6.3, reinstalled 6.1, no change because I read of conflicts with this version.

Once in all this process when attempting to install the Synaptics PS/2 Port Touchpad Driver I got the error, "Cannot install Hardware. The Service cannot be started because of disabled service or no enabled device".

Also get a message at some point on the keyboard that says "A driver Service for this device has been disabled".

Also once, when attempting to install PS/2 Touchpad, got a message that said "Can't install, this may be because the INF was written for Windows and 95 or later".

Tried using System Restore to a later date, keyboard worked for a while then quit.

Tried running SFC and received an error that it needed to install a file that was missing for my CD/DVD ROM (which works fine) to please insert my Windows XP SP3 DVD, which I've never had one, so I couldn't proceed. All I've ever had was an image restore CD of the original installation that would wipe out everything I have.

I'm baffled here and I've searched forums, Toshiba's site and Synaptics and all I can find is the Drivers to download that wont install correctly.

I've tried pluggin in other keyboards via USB, it installs generic software driver or whatever and they work fine, just not the one installed that worked on my laptop before installing a new mouse driver. What can I do to get rid of all these yellow marks and get my keyboard back? I never use the touchpad, although it would be nice to know it is there just in case.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Tim T


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you have Synaptics installed? If yes, try uninstalling in Device Manager and in ADD/REMOVE. Windows should recognize the touchpad and the internal keyboard using generic drivers. Try this with your external mouse.


----------



## timbuk2 (Jan 31, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> Do you have Synaptics installed? If yes, try uninstalling in Device Manager and in ADD/REMOVE. Windows should recognize the touchpad and the internal keyboard using generic drivers. Try this with your external mouse.


Yes, I've tried uninstalling drivers through Device Mgr, Add Remove Programs about 20 different ways, one at a time. I have gotten a series of errors, all different in some way for each scenario.

Doesn't seem to want to work any more with generic or with Synaptics. I can't believe that installing an MS Mouse would cause all this. I finally got the MS Mouse reinstalled with software and the link to the software now works without the error: "Unable to connect to the Synaptics Device Driver". It's listed in Device Mgr as it should be and works as it should. Still no keyboard (yellow exclamation by keyboard or whatever else appears there each time differently)

DEVICE MANAGER:

There is an HID Keyboard Device, which I assume is the USB temporary keyboard I've got plugged in.

There is a Standard 101/102 Key or MS Natural PS/2 Keyboard with a yellow exclamation mark. Right click properties says "A driver (service) for this device has been disabled. An alternate driver may be providing this functionality. (Code 32) This should be my laptop keyboard.

There is an HID Compliant Mouse, which I'm not sure is for what, since I'm not using that one, but the new MS Mouse now.

There is a Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse with a yellow exclamation point and right click properties says, "A driver (service) for this device has been disabled. An alternate driver may be providing this functionality. (Code 32)
Click Troubleshoot to start the troubleshooter for this device.

I have uninstalled both objects with yellow marks a dozen times and tried reinstalling different things by default or by force. Nothing has worked.
I've downloaded different drivers and different software from Synaptic s site since that is what I'm supposed to be using. I've tried letting Microsoft use generic ones but get the same messages.
Sometimes it says FOUND NEW HARDWARE when I reboot, but says CAN'T INSTALL. The Service cannot be started because it is disabled or has no enabled device.

Once I got an error that said, "Trying to install Synaptics PS/2 Touch Pad...An Error Occured. The driver installation file may be missing an entry or this may be because the INF was written for Windows 95 or later".

Once, Access was denied.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Clearly a conflict with the drivers.

Have you tried using Intellipoint 6.31 and/or new Synaptics drivers?

If ever, you will have no choice but use an ordinary USB mouse.


----------



## timbuk2 (Jan 31, 2008)

I believe I've mixed and matched them all ... to my knowledge. Tried the version Synaptics_Driver_v10_1_8_XP32.exe and sa105touchpadx.exe, which I believe was the associated software or something. They don't give a lot of explanation. I tried Intellipoint 6.3 and 6.1. I've read a lot of nightmares about Intellipoint. Many having to update their bios by flashing, which I know nothing about... and many who failed and reinstalled windows. I just thought it should be something easy to fix, but don't get a lot of response on it. Everyone just says right-click in Device Manage, uninstall and reboot, which only reinstalls drivers automatically and apparently not the right ones, or services are disabled or something for that device.
Thanks
Tim


----------



## timbuk2 (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't seem to find any instructions that specific about how to uninstall and install the correct driver. I've tried numerous procedures, but it seems to me that could present a problem if not done right. I understand the windows recognizes the touch pad as a mouse, but then somehow blocks my keyboard and puts a yellow exclamation by it. I'm surprised, well I'm not, that Toshiba will not help even with written instructions without charging. Actually it seems the Intellipoint software messed it up, but even when I uninstall all that and try to just install the Touchpad driver still doesn't work.

tim


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I think you can get the driver name for your mouse in Device Manager. You may also delete for Intellipoint folder after uninstall of Intellipoint. With the driver name, delete the specific driver in C:\Windows\System32\drivers


----------



## timbuk2 (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't find anything related to the Intellipoint Mouse. Still no keyboard. There are several different drivers on the Toshiba site and all of them are listed for my Laptop Model, and none of them seem to work unless I just don't know how to install them correctly. I guess it's time to pay for help.
Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If you cannot uninstall Intellipoint and it keeps on affecting your keyboard, then I think you have no choice but do a fresh install of the operating system.


----------



## timbuk2 (Jan 31, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> If you cannot uninstall Intellipoint and it keeps on affecting your keyboard, then I think you have no choice but do a fresh install of the operating system.


I'm reasonably sure I was successful at uninstalling Intellipoint, unless there was something in the registry that I should have removed also, but my keyboard still would not work because I was unsuccessful at assigning another driver to make it work. A yellow exclamation mark stayed by it regardless of which driver I used. So, I'm not sure if Intellipoint corrupted it, if it's irreversable or it was just freaky timing for the keyboard to go.

I certainly wouldn't want to reformat, as all I have is a picture CD of the OS they give you and it would take it back to 2 years of work getting it like I wanted it. No way to simply repair it like you should get when you buy a computer with an OS on it. But that is another subject.

I'm still waiting on a Microsoft Support Ticket.
Hopefully that will come up with something since it was their Mouse that started all this. ;-)


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Let's see if there's another way around this issue... is the device with the yellow mark in Device Manager the internal keyboard? If so, get the device instance ID (right click, select Properties | Details tab).

EDIT:
Another comes to mind so you will know if the keyboard is gone or it is just the effect of Windows is to run another operating system. Try Ubuntu or Knoppix live CD. Boot from live CD so you can test your keyboard. If keyboard works well in linux then you are now sure you have a corrupt Windows file/driver problem.


----------



## timbuk2 (Jan 31, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> Let's see if there's another way around this issue... is the device with the yellow mark in Device Manager the internal keyboard? If so, get the device instance ID (right click, select Properties | Details tab).


Under keyboards, the device is listed as "Enhanced Multimedia PS/2 Keyboard", but doesn't mention Synaptics, it did a while ago, but it didn't work either.
The Instance I.D. is:
ACPI\PNP0303\4&38462492&0


Under Mice, the problem device is listed now as "unknown device", which is listed under two HID Compliant Mice, and it keep appearing when I attempt to install or reinstall a new driver for the keyboard. The Instance I.D. is:
ACPI\SYN1010\4&38462492&0

And, I don't know if it matters, but I notice the SYN in the bottom one for Synaptics. I do recall when attempting to install a new touchpad driver, it informed me that installing a new keyboard driver also could effect the mouse drivers.

Also, ran MSInfo32.exe and was looking around under components, problem devices was listed "Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard with the 1st instance I.D. listed above.

The other one, with the Synaptics ACPI\syn1010 was listed as NOT AVAILABLE

I wished I understood all this, I just refuse to believe it's not something simple.
Thanks
Tim


----------



## timbuk2 (Jan 31, 2008)

I tried to attach a pic here of my Device Mgr... can't tell if it's attached.


----------



## timbuk2 (Jan 31, 2008)

timbuk2 said:


> I tried to attach a pic here of my Device Mgr... can't tell if it's attached.


I keept trying different ways to install the Synaptics Driver, it even prompts to install it when I try to update the driver, but in the process it says it can't be started, or the service can't be started.
Tim


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

This could be a long shot but I suggest you try a repair install of XP. 
http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm


----------



## timbuk2 (Jan 31, 2008)

wow, that looks a little above my head. As much as I can't afford it, I think the best thing is to have a professional check it out. I'm just not sure if the error that says the driver/service is not started means the hardware is no longer working or the drivers are just all confused. Nobody seems to have a specific trail to follow. And, of course Microsoft told me the same thing everyone else did, right click, uninstall, reboot. That just recreates the problem.
I appreciate all your efforts. I've spent way too much time on this, I've just never been able not to fix my own problems.

Tim


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Well if you are going to have it repaired anyway, why won't you give the link a try. If you can read this, then I am sure you can follow the instructions perfectly well (YES!!! it has pictures too :grin. Besides you have nothing to lose. Success or failure, you are already sure the computer will land in a repair shop anyway.


----------



## timbuk2 (Jan 31, 2008)

After reading through it, there are a lot of "if's".... I do not have a good XP CD, only a copy that will wipe my hardrive. If possible, I cannot afford to lose my PhotoShop which I can't replace and the bios spooks me. I've been told that the yellow exclamation marks means a driver conflict and not necessarily hardware failure. I really believe it's just the process I can't get clear understanding of. I'll probably get back to this, but I've lost three days and I need to use my plugged in mouse, my plugged in keyboard and get some video work done before I take any more risks. 

I just went back and tried 4 different system restore points and none of them will work either. ;-( Might as well wipe them all out. Everytime I reboot, Failed to Install Hardware is just going to be part of my routine.

Thanks again for your efforts and maybe I can get back to them tonight, but they look very in depth and complex for my tired mind.

Tim


----------



## timbuk2 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just a follow up, I'm still using a USB keyboard and a USB Mouse. Not much of a portable laptop anymore. Microsoft Tech Support had a guy trying to set up a two-way telephone session, (Since it all happened when I installed Intellipoint for a new MS Mouse, but he would never call me when I asked him to, and I couldn't understand him anyway. I guess I'll re-open the case and ask for someone who speaks fluent English.
Everytime I reboot, of course, I get all the Found New Hardware windows and Installation Failed each time.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I do hope they a better solution than doing an XP repair or reinstall. I suggest you back up all your important files (if you have not done so yet) so when forced to do a reinstall, you have a copy of everything you have. As for the PhotoShop, I believe you have the install CD for it.


----------

